# MIL is on any ideas?



## vertigoeffect (Jul 8, 2004)

So im at 119,200 miles and my MIL came on a week ago. The tranny has also been slow requiring more pedal than usual to get it to kick down a gear. Also feels almost like its slipping but its very slight, kinda like she is boosted after 3k RPM. Im thinking torque converter and this will be her second one. I just dont remember her exact symptoms with the last one. Any input on what the symptoms for a bad torque converter are? My codes will be pulled on the 18th.
-Dave


----------



## XR4Tim (Nov 25, 2009)

*Re: MIL is on any ideas? (vertigoeffect)*

I can pull codes for you any time. Sounds like it may be a torque converter, but it's hard to say without checking codes first.


----------



## BlackJelli (Jul 27, 2002)

*Re: MIL is on any ideas? (XR4Tim)*

Yeah, sounds like TC. My buddy's A6 would run at higher RPMs at highway speeds and would get worse mileage. Keep an eye on it. Or get your kinsman to run the code. Only then you'll know.


----------



## vertigoeffect (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: MIL is on any ideas? (XR4Tim)*

Tim-
I figured you could I just didnt want to drop your name at the dealership. Give me a time and place to meet, it will be much appreciated to get a confirmation. The TC is covered in my extended warranty so if I can just tell the dealership what needs to be done I can bypass the whole diagnostic session and just come in for repairs. You should work on her so that you can be paid to tinker around inside. You'll save me the dealerships modest $101.00 fee for 5 mins worth of work.








email me- [email protected] and ill give ya my number.
-David


_Modified by vertigoeffect at 1:24 AM 12-6-2009_


----------



## XR4Tim (Nov 25, 2009)

They probably won't let me do the work since they switched me over to Audi, but I'll be able to keep an eye on it when the work is being done.
I'll send you an email.
-Tim


----------



## vertigoeffect (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: (XR4Tim)*

Many thanks to Tim for pulling my codes, the MIL still hasn't come back on. Code came back as a catalyst error and seems to have cleared. I am going to try seafoam and hope it cleans everything out and start running octane boosters again as only 90 is available here. The car seems to be shifting well again though it may be in my head, I acknowledge this. For anyone following this the tiptronic system relys heavily on the MAFS to control its shifts and I suspect it may also use feedback from the O2 sensors, I may be wrong and am open to education.
-Dave


----------

